

Hack: Revealing Reddit Score for Just Posted Links with FireFox and GreaseMonkey - nickb
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/revealing-reddit-score-with-firefox-and-greasemonkey/

======
mhb
By clicking "details", you can see the voting for posts for which the total is
not yet displayed on the main page.

